# Unfinished books?



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I finished reading Path of the Renegade the other day and loved it. Went to my book shelf to see what I fancied next and just couldn't face the hard slog to finish a couple of my half read books - The Saint and Enforcer.

Read about a third of each of them in the last two years or so and they just don't do it for me.

Anyone else got any unfinished books that they are reluctant to pick up again?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Nemesis, I just couldn't get into it, about a third of way through, and put it down. it just bored me


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

_The Gildar Rift_ and _The Purging of Kadillus._ Terrible novels that I have no intention of going back to.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Quit both Wrath of Iron and Fear to Tread. The former was boring while the latter was simply uninteresting.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Soul Drinker (book 1 of the Omnibus)... I may give the series another crack when the new covers are re-released as i sold my Soul Drinkers Omnibus on Ebay.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Can't really remember if I finished Fallen Angels. I really can't. That may be the only Horus Heresy novel i've not finished reading. I'm no book critic look a bunch of people here, but that book was a tough one to read for me. I read through other novels that people had trouble with, just fine. Battle for the Abyss and Nemesis being two of them. Kind of enjoyed Nemesis. Battle for the Abyss, in my mind, wasn't terrible. It was meh. But Fallen Angels... holy crap... I just felt like I never had the energy to read through it. I could pick it up in class and start reading. After about a page or more, depending on the class and what we were doing at the time, I would set the book back down and do something else. Just that one book. Prospero Burns was kind of like that, though I liked it a good deal more. Still prefer A Thousand Sons to Prospero Burns, personally.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

DeathJester921 said:


> Can't really remember if I finished Fallen Angels. I really can't. That may be the only Horus Heresy novel i've not finished reading. I'm no book critic look a bunch of people here, but that book was a tough one to read for me. I read through other novels that people had trouble with, just fine. Battle for the Abyss and Nemesis being two of them. Kind of enjoyed Nemesis. Battle for the Abyss, in my mind, wasn't terrible. It was meh. But Fallen Angels... holy crap... I just felt like I never had the energy to read through it. I could pick it up in class and start reading. After about a page or more, depending on the class and what we were doing at the time, I would set the book back down and do something else. Just that one book. Prospero Burns was kind of like that, though I liked it a good deal more. Still prefer A Thousand Sons to Prospero Burns, personally.


Have to agree with Fallen Angels. It was painful to finish :stinker:

I liked Nemesis as well, I know there were some major plot flaws but I enjoyed it nonetheless.


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Savage Scars - Andy Hoare = 1/2 finished and so wanted to like it.

Flesh and Iron - Henry Zou = 1/3 finished and simply awful

Atlas Infernal - Rob Sanders = 1/3 finished but really do want to go back and start again (he is a good writer but I just didn't connect with it)


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Enforcer.

It took me forever to finish the first book in that omnibus and when I did I quickly moved on to something else... anything else. I later returned and started the next book in that omnibus while waiting for another book in the mail but my experience with the first was just so bad that I have difficulty taking anything further seriously. It's just so difficult slogging through a book about characters you just don't care a bit about...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I've read every single book that I've started so far, that I can remember anyway. Apart from _Twilight_ of course. I couldn't even get past the free preview on IBooks. 

Unfortunately, this does mean that I've made it through some terrible books - _Battle for the Abyss_, _Descent of Angels_, _Fallen Angels_ & _Sons of Dorn_ are four main examples. Outside the world of Black Library there's _The Final Warning_, _Fang_, _Angel_ & _Nevermore_ by James Patterson. I used to love Maximum Ride when I was younger, but reading these books recently has just made me realise how terrible James Patterson is outside of his earlier _Alex Cross_ novels. Granted, they are YA and not as bad as _Twilight_, but they're still poor. 

And _Witch & Wizard_ was another one by Patterson that I didn't enjoy at all. Cliched, cheesy, which is a shame - as Patterson's earlier books (when he didn't get people to Ghost Write them for him) were decent, some of them are even good. But his latter ones are just poor.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

No matter if I like the book or not, I have to finish it. It's like a compulsion. Or, in some cases, masochism. Reading "Atlas Infernal" was pure punishment for my eyes and brain. I'm talking torture. From the end of page one I HATED the book and when I got to the last sentence I was only excited because I was done. Even the HH books that are "meh" are an extreme improvement over Atlas Infernal. Sadly, I really cant say what it was about the book that I hated so much, but just that I hated it with a passion.
A long while back I picked up a book that was the sequal to "Willow". Cant think of the name at the moment. Anyhow. Whenever I read it, within two pages, I was asleep. Dont know why, but that book was like a sleeping pill to me. It literally just put me to sleep. Took me over a year to finish that book. And in the end, it wasnt even that great.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

The Space Wolves Omnibus. W ... t ... f ... I fell asleep (totally completely asleep) three times in a row reading that book. I had to just put it away and glare at it in hatred.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Enforcer. It was real pain to even finish first book in that omnibus. After few pages of book two I gave up. Matt Farrer is now one of BL writers whose books are anathema to me. If I would read anything by him in the future then only from HH series as I read anything HH related no matter how bad written.
Loki 1416: AI was horrible for me too. I think Sanders is even worse than Kyme when it comes to worst BL authors.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

Nemesis read 2 thirds of it but just couldn't finish it.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

cheeto said:


> Enforcer.
> 
> It took me forever to finish the first book in that omnibus and when I did I quickly moved on to something else... anything else. I later returned and started the next book in that omnibus while waiting for another book in the mail but my experience with the first was just so bad that I have difficulty taking anything further seriously. It's just so difficult slogging through a book about characters you just don't care a bit about...


Had exactly the same experience. It seemed that every page contained detailed descriptions of the local architecture as well!


----------



## Shepherd492 (May 1, 2012)

I've been about 1/3rd finished with Words of Blood for the past four months. I'm not entirely sure why I've stopped reading it and I want to pick it up again, it's the only time I can remember dropping a book like that. It isn't that I thought it was bad, sure some of the stories were pretty generic but a lot of it was cool stuff and at least entertaining. I've slogged through some genuinely terrible garbage for the sake of completion, including Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X which may just be the worst book I've ever read. 

On the bright side, I took notes on each story so I won't have to re-read anything to do my reviews. It has been tormenting me from my nightstand for far too long though.


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Paceyjg said:


> Had exactly the same experience. It seemed that every page contained detailed descriptions of the local architecture as well!


Wow just shows how different people are. The Calpurnia trilogy are amongst my favourite BL books! Matt Farrer is an excellent world builder and was so refreshing being away from the battlefield.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I damn near had to drag myself through the first Soul Drinkers book. 
Hey, look at me I'm a mutated loyalist derpa marine!"
*facepalm!*




Duke_Leto said:


> Wow just shows how different people are. The Calpurnia trilogy are amongst my favourite BL books! Matt Farrer is an excellent world builder and was so refreshing being away from the battlefield.


Amen :so_happy:
"Duke_Leto", a reference to Dune by any chance?


----------



## Eroldren (Dec 13, 2012)

_Firedrake_for me. I loved reading the first one, _Salamander_, and the prequel short story but for some odd reason the second one couldn't even grab me anywhere in first 50 (or 100) pages at all. I mean I did "read" all of it but I still have no idea what even happened except for a foggy memory of story tidbits here-and-there.

_Fallen Angels_, like many, I didn't care for it. However, I did enjoyed reading _Decent of Angels_, but like _Firedrake_the HH Dark Angel follow-up didn't grab me although the developing events on Caliban with Luther, Zahariel and other DA outcasts was fun reading. It was just the Lion and the rest of the Legion waging war elsewhere who's story I couldn't really give a damn about.


----------



## RAM21201 (May 8, 2009)

Prospero Burns...... now i finished it but i was left lost, empty and a little upset lol. i assumed that the book would have been about the destruction of Prospero. Yet all we got was some guy haning out with the wolves and not doing a whole lot besides having flash backs and the get hardly even a chapter about the actual event that the book it named for? dropped the ball in my opinion


----------



## Good Minton (Sep 1, 2010)

I am still to finish Space Marine. Not because it is a poorly written book, quite the opposite, rather because I have struggled to suspend knowledge of modern fluff enough to enjoy it. I will try again one day!!


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

RAM21201 said:


> Prospero Burns...... now i finished it but i was left lost, empty and a little upset lol. i assumed that the book would have been about the destruction of Prospero. Yet all we got was some guy haning out with the wolves and not doing a whole lot besides having flash backs and the get hardly even a chapter about the actual event that the book it named for? dropped the ball in my opinion


It wasn't a bad read to be honest, but had little to do with the title name. It didn't even encompass the battle itself, just some battle versus a deamon in some room. Which is why I prefer A Thousand Sons myself. That encompasses a greater portion of the battle. It shows their destruction. Far more entertaining read. 

Tried explaining this to a friend, but it seems he takes the hobby a bit too seriously and actually hates the TSons because he likes the Space Wolves. He wants to read Prospero Burns because of the space wolves and nothing else really. Doesn't really show the TSons destruction at all like A Thousand Sons. I've told him this. He didn't really care at all.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

false gods.

It's a great book I just have trouble reading it because I feel bad for horus.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Good Minton said:


> I am still to finish Space Marine. Not because it is a poorly written book, quite the opposite, rather because I have struggled to suspend knowledge of modern fluff enough to enjoy it. I will try again one day!!


When you can, it is so worth it.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

I have two unfinished BL books at the moment.
Brothers of the Snake: I wanted to read more about Priad after Kill Hill. Read about 40% of this, it's good, but old-school. But since it is just short stories cobbled together, I read a few and haven't gone back.
Redemption Corps: Was on a Rob Sanders high after the immensely enjoyable LotD, but I could not immerse myself into this. Well-written, but just not now.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> _The Gildar Rift_ and _The Purging of Kadillus._ Terrible novels that I have no intention of going back to.


Gildar Rift is terrible? Hmm...I've only heard good things about Cawkwell's writing so far. What turned you off from it?


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

Reaper45 said:


> false gods.
> 
> It's a great book I just have trouble reading it because I feel bad for horus.


I hear you.  I did finish it, but it was hard, hard, hard work. 

---

As for unfinished books, unfortunately I have a couple of them lying around. I intend to finish eventually but... 

Sabbat Worlds Anthology: Three quarters through, but none of the stories clicked with me. 
WB Omnibus: Booooring. And the characters are flat. Halfway into the second book, made the mistake to skip ahead to the Dark Eldar scenes and doubt I'll ever finish. (He got away. He shouldn't have. )
Xenocide: Long short story in Deathwing. Just annoying. 
Wrath of Iron: This one I will eventually get back to. It is not bad, but I got bogged down in all the civil insurrection stuff. If it says SMB on the cover I want Space Marines, not inter-hive-bitching about privileged vs not privileged classes.


----------

